# NOC for new employment visa?



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I have left my last job before the two years period and currently my new employment visa is under process with the immigration department. I would like to know please if a Non Obection Certificate from my previous employer is required by the immigration for my new employment visa as I did not complete two years with my last employer.

I have a Master's degree and my salary is above AED15000 which I beleive cancl the 6 months automatic ban.

Many thanks.


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

